# Searching for German Expats, especially in New York



## Debbie_Trend

Hello, 
I am Debora Neumann from Hamburg and I work for a market and trend research institute.
I hope it´s ok, that I put this message on your board, but perhaps you can help me. 
We are looking for German expatriates in New York (or other metropolises) who have been living abroad for at least a few months to work in the field of trend research.
During the course of various projects we are looking for new trends, such as changing social developments, conventions, product innovations, etc.
Perhaps it is possible for you to send this following message to Germans you know or put it on a message board. Thank you very much for your time and for helping. 
If you have any questions, do not hesitate to contact me.

Greetings Debora.

Here the German message:

Hallo liebe Expats!

•	Du hast Spaß Deine Meinung, Deine Erfahrungen, Dein Wissen und Deine Beobachtungen über bestimmte Produkte oder Dienstleistungen vor Ort weiterzugeben?
•	Internetrechen sind für Dich ein Leichtes?
•	Du kannst Dich dafür begeistern, mal ein Interview mit Einheimischen zu filmen oder Produkte, Orte, Dienstleistungen zu fotografieren?
•	Und Du möchtest Dir ein kleines Taschengeld dazuverdienen? 

Dann bist Du bei uns, EARSandEYES, richtig.

Wir sind ein deutsches Markt- und Trendforschungsinstitut und wir arbeiten weltweit mit deutschen Expats im Rahmen der Trendforschung zusammen. Wir untersuchen für große, deutsche oder internationale Unternehmen (Konsumgüterindustrie & Dienstleistungen) deren Markt weltweit.

Wir sind immer auf der Suche nach neuen und motivierten Leuten, die Lust haben mit uns ein bisschen in die Zukunft zu schauen und die uns aus der westlichen Sicht berichten, was in ihrer Metropole besonders, anders und unverzichtbar ist.

Natürlich arbeitet niemand umsonst, sondern gegen ein Honorar, je nach Aufwand liegt dies i.d.R. zwischen 150 - 400 EURO. Ist aber sicher fair bemessen von uns. 
Im Durchschnitt werden in den großen Metropolen, wie New York, London und Tokyo 5 Projekte pro Jahr durchgeführt. In kleineren (unpopuläreren) Metropolen sind es etwas weniger Projekte.

Klingt das für Dich interessant? Dann schau Dir einfach die Website von Trendflow. com und/oder von EARSandEYES. com an. Bei Rückfragen einfach die info-Adresse anschreiben, wir helfen Dir dann gern weiter. 

Interessenten können sich einfach registrieren (natürlich arbeiten wir unter strengen Datenschutzbedingungen) und wir schreiben Dich dann per E-Mail an. Aktuell suchen wir dringend Expatriates in New York, London und Tokyo. Aber auch Expats aus jeder anderen Metropole sind herzlich eingeladen.

Vielen Dank und herzliche Grüsse aus Deutschland

Debora Neumann 
Team Trendflow


----------

